# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  میخوام درس بخونم، لطفا راهنماییم کنید.

## hazrate_doost

سلام به همگی

میدونم یکم خنده داره و خیلی دیره ولی چه کنم میخوام درس بخونم و امسالو بترکونم.
اگه زحمتی نیست از همه لحاظ منو راهنمایی کنید تا همه چی رو برای فردا فراهم کنم و استارت کارو بزنم.
در ضمن برام هم مهم نیست که میشه نمیشه فقط فقط میخوام درس بخونم، و رتبه پارسالم شد 100هزار منطقه 2 دلیلشم درس نخوندنه.
سپاس فراوان
(از همگی عذر میخوام که طولانی شد و شرمنده نمیدونستم کجا باید تاپیک بزنم.)

----------


## unlucky

راهنمایی نمیخواد دیگه :Yahoo (21): 
کتابو بگیر دستت بخون :Yahoo (4): 
اهمال کاری هم نکن :Yahoo (117): 
مطمین باش کتابو که بگیری دستت هم حس درس خوندن میاد هم سوار قطاری میشی که با سرعت داره میره جلو
صبر نکن همه چی عالی بشه تا شروع کنی . شروع کن تا همه چی عالی بشه ( یادم رفته جمله از کیه خخخ )
-----------------------
سوالت خیلی خیییلی کلیشه ایه 
دقیقا در چه موردی کمک میخوای ؟
اگه در مورد منابع هستش از دوستانی مثل  @ZAPATA بپرس
واقعا استادن توی این زمینه  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## hamed_habibi

عربی ترجمه تعریب تحلیل تشکیل وشناخت فعل واسم....دینی کل دینی روزی یک درس...شیمی دوم  وکتاب مفاهیم خط ویژه...مساعل سنتیک وتعادل ترمو.....ریاضی احتمال امار حد وپیوستگی...فیزیک  نوسان تا پیش دو نور گرما بردا رکار....زیست دوم ب جز گیاهیش سوم 1تا4 و11..پیش دو...ادبیات همه رو ب جز زبان فارسی..تور روزی 4ساعت باید عمومی بخونی چون تو دوماه میشه درصد خوبی زد ...ولی بگو رشتت چیه...راستی اگه تجربی زمین خیلی سبز بخون دریافتم بخون تو 45روز ب اوج میرسی..تسای 15سال اخیرم حفظ کن...زبانم لغت گرامر 40تا45درصده..این نظر من بود...

----------


## hamed_habibi

http://konkur.in/49967/%D9%87%D9%86%...%B3%D8%AA.htmlاین هفته نامه پیک سنجشم حتما بخون تازه منتشز شده

----------


## hazrate_doost

خخخخخخخخخ سپاس
راهنمایی تو زمینه منابع و اینکه تو این موقع سراغ چه نوع تستایی برم و از کجا شروع کنم.

----------


## hazrate_doost

> عربی ترجمه تعریب تحلیل تشکیل وشناخت فعل واسم....دینی کل دینی روزی یک درس...شیمی دوم  وکتاب مفاهیم خط ویژه...مساعل سنتیک وتعادل ترمو.....ریاضی احتمال امار حد وپیوستگی...فیزیک  نوسان تا پیش دو نور گرما بردا رکار....زیست دوم ب جز گیاهیش سوم 1تا4 و11..پیش دو...ادبیات همه رو ب جز زبان فارسی..تور روزی 4ساعت باید عمومی بخونی چون تو دوماه میشه درصد خوبی زد ...ولی بگو رشتت چیه...راستی اگه تجربی زمین خیلی سبز بخون دریافتم بخون تو 45روز ب اوج میرسی..تسای 15سال اخیرم حفظ کن...زبانم لغت گرامر 40تا45درصده..این نظر من بود...


بنده تجربی هستم.
سپاس از راهنماییتون

----------


## hazrate_doost

یک سوال دیگه من زیاد اطلاع ندارم، میخواستم بدونم تاثیر معدل مثبته یا منفی؟​

----------


## unlucky

> یک سوال دیگه من زیاد اطلاع ندارم، میخواستم بدونم تاثیر معدل مثبته یا منفی؟​


داداش مگه منبع  برقه مثبت و منفی داشته باشه  :Yahoo (20): 
منفی نه. قطعی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 

خیر تا سال 97 هم مثبته
اما 98 به بعد مشخص نیست احتمالا قطعی میشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

​98هم قطعین نیست ..چرا چون سال دهمیا امسال نهایی ندارن خرداد..قرار شده س سال نهایی بشه بعد...


> داداش مگه منبع  برقه مثبت و منفی داشته باشه 
> منفی نه. قطعی 
> 
> خیر تا سال 97 هم مثبته
> اما 98 به بعد مشخص نیست احتمالا قطعی میشه

----------


## unlucky

> ​98هم قطعین نیست ..چرا چون سال دهمیا امسال نهایی ندارن خرداد..قرار شده س سال نهایی بشه بعد...


خب منم همینو میگم
هنوز مشخص نیست خرداد کشوری میشه یا نه
اگه کشوری نشه حرفت درسته
ولی احتمالا حداقل 2 تا از درسا رو کشوری امتحان میگیرن
از طرفیم توکلی کلا دنبال اینه که قطعی کنه نظام جدید رو
منبعی مطمئنی میشناسی که گفته باشه خرداد کشوری نمیشه ؟؟  :Y (598):

----------


## Amin97

> سلام به همگی
> 
> میدونم یکم خنده داره و خیلی دیره ولی چه کنم میخوام درس بخونم و امسالو بترکونم.
> اگه زحمتی نیست از همه لحاظ منو راهنمایی کنید تا همه چی رو برای فردا فراهم کنم و استارت کارو بزنم.
> در ضمن برام هم مهم نیست که میشه نمیشه فقط فقط میخوام درس بخونم، و رتبه پارسالم شد 100هزار منطقه 2 دلیلشم درس نخوندنه.
> سپاس فراوان
> (از همگی عذر میخوام که طولانی شد و شرمنده نمیدونستم کجا باید تاپیک بزنم.)


ببین دوستانه بهت میگم الکی جوگیر نشو این یه هفترو بخون ببین واقعا میتونی درس بخونی بعد برو سراغ کتاب خریدن و برنامه ریزی این حرفا 
در غیر این صورت من بهت پیشنهاد میکنم ترمیم معدل شرکت کن معدلتو بیار بالا برو دانشگاه سلامتی جایی بدون کنکور بنویس

----------


## Amin97

در ضمن خودمم مثل توام درس خون نیستم درک میکنم سخته

----------


## hazrate_doost

> ببین دوستانه بهت میگم الکی جوگیر نشو این یه هفترو بخون ببین واقعا میتونی درس بخونی بعد برو سراغ کتاب خریدن و برنامه ریزی این حرفا 
> در غیر این صورت من بهت پیشنهاد میکنم ترمیم معدل شرکت کن معدلتو بیار بالا برو دانشگاه سلامتی جایی بدون کنکور بنویس


هفته پیش انجام دادم کاملا هم عملی شد روزی 10 ساعت، بخاطر همین میخوام برم سراغ منابع درسی.

بنده معدلم 10 شده و میخوام با همین معدل 10 کنکور بدم و به هدفم برسم.

----------


## hazrate_doost

درس خون هستم ولی این چند سال مشکلاتی برام پیش اومد که هی جلوی پام سنگ مینداخت اونم به اندازه تانک...!!!!!!

----------


## hazrate_doost

> ببین دوستانه بهت میگم الکی جوگیر نشو این یه هفترو بخون ببین واقعا میتونی درس بخونی بعد برو سراغ کتاب خریدن و برنامه ریزی این حرفا 
> در غیر این صورت من بهت پیشنهاد میکنم ترمیم معدل شرکت کن معدلتو بیار بالا برو دانشگاه سلامتی جایی بدون کنکور بنویس





> درس خون هستم ولی این چند سال مشکلاتی برام پیش اومد که هی جلوی پام سنگ مینداخت اونم به اندازه تانک...!!!!!!


مشکلاتی که باعث میشد برم سر کار و هی با این و اون کل کل کنم ولی خداروشکر الان 1 ماهه که بر طرف شده و منم با راهنمایی های شما دوستان عزیز میخوام این 2 ماه رو خیلی عالی سپری کنم در زمینه درس و کنکور.

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوست گلم معدل هیچ تاثیری نداره هیچ تاثیری الکی ترمیم نرید اصن ترمیم نیست ک برید..معدل 14 سامان امسال 600شد پس اخه چرا الکی میخواید عذاب بدید خودتونو

----------


## hamed_habibi

​بله عزیز خود جناب عادی رییس سنجش واموزش پرورش گفتن


> خب منم همینو میگم
> هنوز مشخص نیست خرداد کشوری میشه یا نه
> اگه کشوری نشه حرفت درسته
> ولی احتمالا حداقل 2 تا از درسا رو کشوری امتحان میگیرن
> از طرفیم توکلی کلا دنبال اینه که قطعی کنه نظام جدید رو
> منبعی مطمئنی میشناسی که گفته باشه خرداد کشوری نمیشه ؟؟

----------


## unlucky

> ​بله عزیز خود جناب عادی رییس سنجش واموزش پرورش گفتن


واقعا ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
مرررسی.
خیلی خبر خوبی بم دادی  :Yahoo (22): 
بعد از کجا گفتن اینو ؟
تلویزیون ؟
توی سایت دیدی ؟
یا چیز دیگه ؟

----------


## Amin97

واسه ترمیم معدل باید رفت کجا دقیقا ؟!!! مدرسه ؟ اموزش پرورش ؟ یا یه جایگاه خاصی ؟!

----------


## hazrate_doost

> واسه ترمیم معدل باید رفت کجا دقیقا ؟!!! مدرسه ؟ اموزش پرورش ؟ یا یه جایگاه خاصی ؟!


عزیز دل من بقول دوستمون اقای یگانه اگه نیازی به ترمیم معدل بود الان اقای سامان معدلشون رو ترمیم میکردن یا خود من معدلمو ترمیم میکردم.

----------


## hazrate_doost

ما راهنمایی خواستیم در زمینه منابع کمک درسی و نحوه استفاده ازشون و نشون دادن یک نقطه شروع، یهو کشیده شد به ترمیم معدل.  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## unlucky

> ما راهنمایی خواستیم در زمینه منابع کمک درسی و نحوه استفاده ازشون و نشون دادن یک نقطه شروع، یهو کشیده شد به ترمیم معدل.


:troll (18):      :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amin97

نه خوب بگید باید رفت کجا واسه ترمیم ؟؟! مدرسه ؟!

----------


## hazrate_doost

> نه خوب بگید باید رفت کجا واسه ترمیم ؟؟! مدرسه ؟!


تا جایی که من شنیدم مثل اینکه باید بری بزرگسالان.

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

تشریف ببرید مدرسه بزرگسالان ...البته آقا حامد میگن مث اینکه دیگه ترمیم نیست آخه ازحرفش اینطور برداشت کردم.نمیدونم.فقد بگم که با ترمیم معدل معدلتون هیچ تغییری نمیکنه فقد نمراتتون توی سایت ساحت عوض میشه همش سرکاریه!!!دوستم پارسال رفت اما خوشبختانه من عاقل بودم ونرفتم!! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

تو درصد خوب بزن معدل هیچ اهمتی نداره..حتی اگه تو معدلت 10باشه یکی معدلش 20مثلا جففتون همه رو 50بزنید ولی تو یک درسو 5درصد بیشتر باز تو جلویی.معدل تورتبه های پایین درواقع رتبه های 1000تا5000میشه گفت اصن اعمال نمیشه یعنی انگار حذف شده...رتبهبالا 5000خیلی کم دیدم نوشته باشه اعمال تاثیر مثبت 


> نه خوب بگید باید رفت کجا واسه ترمیم ؟؟! مدرسه ؟!

----------


## hazrate_doost

> تشریف ببرید مدرسه بزرگسالان ...البته آقا حامد میگن مث اینکه دیگه ترمیم نیست آخه ازحرفش اینطور برداشت کردم.نمیدونم.فقد بگم که با ترمیم معدل معدلتون هیچ تغییری نمیکنه فقد نمراتتون توی سایت ساحت عوض میشه همش سرکاریه!!!دوستم پارسال رفت اما خوشبختانه من عاقل بودم ونرفتم!!


اگه اشتباه نکنم اقای دهون هم رفتن برای ترمیم معدل بعد خودشون گفتن هیچ سودی نداشت.
اگه غیر از این موضوع بود بنده عذر میخوام.

----------


## hamed_habibi

حرف بیخود نمیزنم برید کارنامه های 95رو ببینید هیچ تاثیری نداشته...چجوری بگم وقتی 27هزار نفر معدل 19ب بالا میشن خب سازمان سنجش ب کدوم تاثیر مثبت بدهدرجواب اون دوستمون ک گفت کجا دیدی خرداد نهایی نیست...من بخشنامه رو دیدم

----------


## hamed_habibi

​گول این مشاورا نخورید معدل پر شده پر

----------


## hazrate_doost

دوستان موضوع تاپیک بنده، ترمیم معدل نبود پس لطفا این بحث رو تموم کنید.
سپاس فراوان

----------


## yas.m

> سلام به همگی
> 
> میدونم یکم خنده داره و خیلی دیره ولی چه کنم میخوام درس بخونم و امسالو بترکونم.
> اگه زحمتی نیست از همه لحاظ منو راهنمایی کنید تا همه چی رو برای فردا فراهم کنم و استارت کارو بزنم.
> در ضمن برام هم مهم نیست که میشه نمیشه فقط فقط میخوام درس بخونم، و رتبه پارسالم شد 100هزار منطقه 2 دلیلشم درس نخوندنه.
> سپاس فراوان
> (از همگی عذر میخوام که طولانی شد و شرمنده نمیدونستم کجا باید تاپیک بزنم.)


سلام وقتتون بخیر 
میخواستم گاج نقره ای 2جلدی رو واسه فزیک پیش دانشگاهی بهتون پیشنهاد بدم درسته رشته بنده ریاضی فزیکه ولی فزیک پیش دانشگاهی تاحدودی بارشته تجربی شبیه هستش وواسه همین این کتاب روبرای فزیک پیش دانشگاهی مناسب میدونم 
بازهم شاید نظرات دوستانی که تجربی خوندن با بنده متفاوت باشه،ویک نکته سعی کنیدهرمبحثی روکه مطالعه میکنید نکته برداری کنید.

----------


## hazrate_doost

> سلام وقتتون بخیر 
> میخواستم گاج نقره ای 2جلدی رو واسه فزیک پیش دانشگاهی بهتون پیشنهاد بدم درسته رشته بنده ریاضی فزیکه ولی فزیک پیش دانشگاهی تاحدودی بارشته تجربی شبیه هستش وواسه همین این کتاب روبرای فزیک پیش دانشگاهی مناسب میدونم 
> بازهم شاید نظرات دوستانی که تجربی خوندن با بنده متفاوت باشه،ویک نکته سعی کنیدهرمبحثی روکه مطالعه میکنید نکته برداری کنید.


یک دنیا ممنون دوست عزیز، یک سوال شما ازش نتیجه گرفتین؟
واسه شیمی چی توصیه میکنین و همینطور دروس عمومی؟

----------


## yas.m

> یک دنیا ممنون دوست عزیز، یک سوال شما ازش نتیجه گرفتین؟
> واسه شیمی چی توصیه میکنین و همینطور دروس عمومی؟


من انشالله امسال کنکور میدم ولی باخوندن کتاب گاج نقره ای تونستم تاحالادرصدای خوبی روبدست بیارم وحالا شاید شمااز انتشارات گاج خوشتون نیاد یااینکه نتونین ارتباط برقرارکنین این قسمتش روخودتون باید تصمیم بگیرید
درمورد شیمی هم کتابای زیادی هست توی بازار خیلی سبزو....من خودم مبتکران روترجیح میدم (واسه جمع بندی هم فیل شیمی)،کتاب خیلی سبز هم خوبه.وهم اینکه میتونید با دوستانی که تجربی خوندن هم مشورت بکنید.

----------


## hazrate_doost

> من انشالله امسال کنکور میدم ولی باخوندن کتاب گاج نقره ای تونستم تاحالادرصدای خوبی روبدست بیارم وحالا شاید شمااز انتشارات گاج خوشتون نیاد یااینکه نتونین ارتباط برقرارکنین این قسمتش روخودتون باید تصمیم بگیرید
> درمورد شیمی هم کتابای زیادی هست توی بازار خیلی سبزو....من خودم مبتکران روترجیح میدم (واسه جمع بندی هم فیل شیمی)،کتاب خیلی سبز هم خوبه.وهم اینکه میتونید با دوستانی که تجربی خوندن هم مشورت بکنید.


خیلی ممنونم بابت راهنماییتون دوست خوبه من.

----------


## yas.m

> خیلی ممنونم بابت راهنماییتون دوست خوبه من.


خواهش میکنم قابلی نداشت ،شبتون خوش.

----------


## Amin97

والا من واسه افزایش معدل میخواستم اتفاقا اونم نه واسه کنکور !!! حالا چرا تو معدل تاثیری نداره بدبختی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir22

حضرت دوست جان 
هدفت چه رشته ای هست

----------


## hazrate_doost

> حضرت دوست جان 
> هدفت چه رشته ای هست


سلام دوست گلم خوب هستین؟
هدف اصلی بندی پزشکی هستش که حتی حاظرم تعهدیش رو هم برم، ولی یک سری رشته بعنوان زاپاس تدارک دیدم از قبیل فیزیوتراپی، داروسازی، شنوایی سنجی، کاردرمانی و رادیولوژی و در انتها پرستاری.

----------


## amir22

> سلام دوست گلم خوب هستین؟
> هدف اصلی بندی پزشکی هستش که حتی حاظرم تعهدیش رو هم برم، ولی یک سری رشته بعنوان زاپاس تدارک دیدم از قبیل فیزیوتراپی، داروسازی، شنوایی سنجی، کاردرمانی و رادیولوژی و در انتها پرستاری.


سلام مرسی از لطف شما
رشته پزشکی همه زیادی میخواد ولی کنکور قابل
پیشبینی نیست 
خود من از تابستون استارت زدم بخونم ولی  متاسفانه
نشد تا بالاخره بهمن ماه باجدیت شروع کردم
ولی یه سری مسائل پیش اومد که دوباره از درس
فاصله گرفتم و الان چند روزی هست که شروع کردن
مطمئنا این مسائل برا خیلی ها ممکنه پیش بیاد
واسه همینم بعضی ها کلا نزدیک به کنکور که میشه
بی خیال میشن 
به نظر من مهم 3 ماه آخر هستش 
خوشحالم که از هدفت کوتاه نیومدی 
با جون و دل بخون موفق باشی
در مورد منابع هیچ پیشنهادی نمیدم چون به سطح شما
بستگی داره 
درسایی که قوی هستی یا میتونی قوی بشی بیشتر کار کن
روزی یه فصل زیست بخون با مرور تا آخر خرداد
2 دور خوندی و اگه مرور هم داشته باشی میشه 4 دور
اگه خواستی با هم درس بخونیم 
چون من هم من هم تقریبا شرایطم مثل شماس و لی هدفم دارو هست

----------


## tear_goddess

واسه شیمی ب نظر من موج ازمون خوبه 
البته مفاهیم خط ویژه هم شنیدم خوبه !!! 
ادبیات گاج موضوعی !! 
عربی اگه خوندین تا الان چیزی 60 ازمون گاج خوبه !! اگر ن خیلی سبز 
دینی خط ویژه 
زبان نظری ندارم  :Yahoo (4): 
فیزیکم نظری ندارم  :Yahoo (4):  
زیست هم سوالای کنکور !!!

----------


## mina_77

داروسازی زاپاسه؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> داروسازی زاپاسه؟


سلام همشهریه گل، شاید باورت نشه ولی حدث میزدم اینو بگی خخخخخ، منظور از زاپاس یعنی جایگاهشون والاس ولی بعد از هدف اصلیم قرار میگیرن.

----------


## hazrate_doost

دوستان یک دنیا ممنون از راهنمایی های پر بارتون، بنده تصمیم رو گرفتم و ان شاالله که با دعای خیر شما دوستان و خانوادم این 2 ماه رو خیلی عالی سپری میکنم و با دست پر میرم سر جلسه کنکور.

بازم عذر میخوام مثلا یه وقت به کسی بی احترامی شد و سپاس فراوان از همگی.

----------


## halsey

_میگم بچه ها گرچ بیربط.ولی من تا الان ریاضی فیزیک نخوندم.بعد بنظرتون چ فصلایی بخونم درصد زیادیم نمیخامدرحد20 و اینا.بعد نمیدونم چرا هرچی میرم سمت ریاضی هیچ نمیفهمم.حسمیکنم همون ته مونده ی ریاضیاتمم کلا از مغزم پاک شده_

----------


## eskalis

> داروسازی زاپاسه؟


توی امضاتون واژه قواعدرو واسه زبان بکار بردین
معمولن واسه عربی میگن قواعد برای زبان هم میگن گرامر برای زبان فارسی هم میگن دستور  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## eskalis

> _میگم بچه ها گرچ بیربط.ولی من تا الان ریاضی فیزیک نخوندم.بعد بنظرتون چ فصلایی بخونم درصد زیادیم نمیخامدرحد20 و اینا.بعد نمیدونم چرا هرچی میرم سمت ریاضی هیچ نمیفهمم.حسمیکنم همون ته مونده ی ریاضیاتمم کلا از مغزم پاک شده_


چرا
 ملت گشــــــــــــــــاد بازی در میارن بابا ی خرده سرچ کنی بد نیس!! ن اراجیفای مثل منو میشنوی و هم جوابای بهتری گیرت میاد  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## halsey

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط eskalis


چرا
 ملت گشــــــــــــــــاد بازی در میارن بابا ی خرده سرچ کنی بد نیس!! ن اراجیفای مثل منو میشنوی و هم جوابای بهتری گیرت میاد 


من از حرفت ناراحت نشدم.ولی سعی کن همیشه همینطور ازاد صحبت نکنی.خودت راحتی ولی شاید بقیه اذیت بشن..نه گشادبازی نیست اخه بعضی از بچه ها تجربه دارن.یا ممکنه راهای خوبی بدن_

----------


## Lara27

> _
> من از حرفت ناراحت نشدم.ولی سعی کن همیشه همینطور ازاد صحبت نکنی.خودت راحتی ولی شاید بقیه اذیت بشن..نه گشادبازی نیست اخه بعضی از بچه ها تجربه دارن.یا ممکنه راهای خوبی بدن_


تجربه ای که از این انجمن دارم اینه که هیشکی درست راهنمایی نمیکنه چون اکثرا از ترس رقابت و اینا بقیه رو نا امید میکنن تا خودشون برن بالا
اون تعداد محدودی هم که راهنمایی میکنن فقط یه سری حرف کلیشه ای و تکراری رو میان میگن
که عملا کمکی بهت نمیکنه
مثلا الان برا فیزیک میگن پیش 2ونور بخون
برا ریاضی هم مباحث ساده مث لگاریتم و ماتریس و تصادعد


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## halsey

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Itak


تجربه ای که از این انجمن دارم اینه که هیشکی درست راهنمایی نمیکنه چون اکثرا از ترس رقابت و اینا بقیه رو نا امید میکنن تا خودشون برن بالا
اون تعداد محدودی هم که راهنمایی میکنن فقط یه سری حرف کلیشه ای و تکراری رو میان میگن
که عملا کمکی بهت نمیکنه
مثلا الان برا فیزیک میگن پیش 2ونور بخون
برا ریاضی هم مباحث ساده مث لگاریتم و ماتریس و تصادعد





مرسی_

----------


## hazrate_doost

هیچوقت این انجمن برام سود نداشت، یعنی حتی دوستام هم تاپیک ایجاد میکردن بعد بقیه بجای اینکه طرف رو راهنمایی کنن، تازه یادشون میاد تخمه نخوردن و مسخره میکنن و یادشون میاد حموم نرفتن و کلی سوال دارن.
Araz عزیز من از بین همه فقط شما رو میشناسم لطفا یکم رسیدگی کنید، قصد بی احترامی هم ندارم فقط واقعیت رو گفتم.

----------


## hazrate_doost

تازشم بعضی جاها مشاهده شده که طرف رو یه جوری میزنن تو سرش که کلا قطع امید میکنه از زندگی.

----------


## ZAPATA

> تازشم بعضی جاها مشاهده شده که طرف رو یه جوری میزنن تو سرش که کلا قطع امید میکنه از زندگی.


شما خودت باید متوجه ... سود و زیان ... مطلب شی .... که به کی و چه حرفی میشه اعتماد کرد ... و به کی و چه حرفی، نه ! ...
........
دنیای مجازی همینه دیگه ! .... قرار نیست هرکی هرچی گفت بگیم درسته ! ......  :Yahoo (106): 
........
بیشتر این جور حرفا ... یه جور اعلام نظر هستش .... یه جور فرصت واسه فکر ! ::: مثلن تا قبل از این به فلان جنبه مساله فکر نکردی و مورد بررسیت نبوده، حال فکر کن ! ...... ولی نه اینکه بدون فکر و چشم گوش بسته کامل بهش اعتماد کنی !؟! >>> :Yahoo (106):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> شما خودت باید متوجه ... سود و زیان ... مطلب شی .... که به کی و چه حرفی میشه اعتماد کرد ... و به کی و چه حرفی، نه ! ...
> ........
> دنیای مجازی همینه دیگه ! .... قرار نیست هرکی هرچی گفت بگیم درسته ! ...... 
> ........
> بیشتر این جور حرفا ... یه جور اعلام نظر هستش .... یه جور فرصت واسه فکر ! ::: مثلن تا قبل از این به فلان جنبه مساله فکر نکردی و مورد بررسیت نبوده، حال فکر کن ! ...... ولی نه اینکه بدون فکر و چشم گوش بسته کامل بهش اعتماد کنی !؟! >>>


درسته حق با شماست من اصلا به این جنبه فکر نکردم، حرفاتون کاملا متینه.


دوستان راه ارتباطی با اقای ah.at دارین؟ ممنون میشم دوستان.

----------


## hamed_habibi

​امسال احتمال س هتا سوال داشت ماتریس ا سیوال..4تا تست ابکی تو 2خط حل میشد خب اینو نخونید چیو بخونید؟

----------


## eskalis

> _
> من از حرفت ناراحت نشدم.ولی سعی کن همیشه همینطور ازاد صحبت نکنی.خودت راحتی ولی شاید بقیه اذیت بشن..نه گشادبازی نیست اخه بعضی از بچه ها تجربه دارن.یا ممکنه راهای خوبی بدن_


والا
ببخشید بوخودا نمیدونستم دختر هستین !!! والا قشنگتر حرف میزدم!! 
ش 
راست میگید!! فکر کردم پسر هستین !! معممولا پسری که تا این موقع سال درس نخوندنه احتمالا پس لارجی بوده و دنبال علایقش بوده و گفتم شاید جنبه حرفمو داشته باشه..

من عذرموخوام :Yahoo (9):

----------


## BeHnAz76

واقعا خسته نشدین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وقتی نمیتونی کمک کنی نظرهم نده عزیزمن
اصلا به تو چه که پایه درسی طرف ضعیفه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
به توچه که تازه سرش به سنگ خورده میخواد بخونه؟یا اصلا یهوهوابرش داشته میخواد یه کنکور بده به توووووووووو چه؟؟/
مگه خدایی تو؟؟؟بعضیاهم که ماشالا ازدماغ فیل افتادن بذار کنکورتو بدی بعد خودتو بگیر اینجا نظربده
مطمئن باش تاخود کنکورهم یه سری ها هستن میان تاپیک میزنن،تویی که حالت بهم میخوره ازاین بحثا راهتو کج کن

----------


## eskalis

> تجربه ای که از این انجمن دارم اینه که هیشکی درست راهنمایی نمیکنه چون اکثرا از ترس رقابت و اینا بقیه رو نا امید میکنن تا خودشون برن بالا
> اون تعداد محدودی هم که راهنمایی میکنن فقط یه سری حرف کلیشه ای و تکراری رو میان میگن
> که عملا کمکی بهت نمیکنه
> مثلا الان برا فیزیک میگن پیش 2ونور بخون
> برا ریاضی هم مباحث ساده مث لگاریتم و ماتریس و تصادعد


جوابگویی
سوالات شما رو باس خوده خدا پایین بیاد جواب بده!!

 :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Lara27

> جوابگویی
> سوالات شما رو باس خوده خدا پایین بیاد جواب بده!!


من مگه سوال پرسیدم؟

----------


## halsey

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط eskalis


والا
ببخشید بوخودا نمیدونستم دختر هستین !!! والا قشنگتر حرف میزدم!! 
ش 
راست میگید!! فکر کردم پسر هستین !! معممولا پسری که تا این موقع سال درس نخوندنه احتمالا پس لارجی بوده و دنبال علایقش بوده و گفتم شاید جنبه حرفمو داشته باشه..

من عذرموخوام


گفتم که ناراحت نشدم، فقط گفتم بعنوان دوست تذکر بدم_

----------


## eskalis

> واقعا خسته نشدین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وقتی نمیتونی کمک کنی نظرهم نده عزیزمن
> اصلا به تو چه که پایه درسی طرف ضعیفه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> به توچه که تازه سرش به سنگ خورده میخواد بخونه؟یا اصلا یهوهوابرش داشته میخواد یه کنکور بده به توووووووووو چه؟؟/
> مگه خدایی تو؟؟؟بعضیاهم که ماشالا ازدماغ فیل افتادن بذار کنکورتو بدی بعد خودتو بگیر اینجا نظربده
> مطمئن باش تاخود کنکورهم یه سری ها هستن میان تاپیک میزنن،تویی که حالت بهم میخوره ازاین بحثا راهتو کج کن


شما
چرا دایه مهربونتر از مادر میشی؟

تایپیک آزاده و نظر هم آزاده چرا جو میدی ، اونی که بخواد توجه نکنه به این حرفا توجه نمیکنه ،اونی هم بخاد توجه کنه حرفای ما توی زندگی سهم اپسیلون داره ،که تاثیر اونچنانی نداره!!

اره من پستتون رو بخودم گرفتم!!

سوالی هست جوابی داره!! چرا گور میگیری و عصبی میشی!!

----------


## ZAPATA

> تجربه ای که از این انجمن دارم اینه که هیشکی درست راهنمایی نمیکنه چون اکثرا از ترس رقابت و اینا بقیه رو نا امید میکنن تا خودشون برن بالا
> اون تعداد محدودی هم که راهنمایی میکنن فقط یه سری حرف کلیشه ای و تکراری رو میان میگن
> که عملا کمکی بهت نمیکنه
> مثلا الان برا فیزیک میگن پیش 2ونور بخون
> برا ریاضی هم مباحث ساده مث لگاریتم و ماتریس و تصادعد


هیچ کی منو ندوس  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Lara27

> هیچ کی منو ندوس


 :Yahoo (114): وا
چه ربطی داره به پست من؟

----------


## BeHnAz76

> شما
> چرا دایه مهربونتر از مادر میشی؟
> 
> تایپیک آزاده و نظر هم آزاده چرا جو میدی ، اونی که بخواد توجه نکنه به این حرفا توجه نمیکنه ،اونی هم بخاد توجه کنه حرفای ما توی زندگی سهم اپسیلون داره ،که تاثیر اونچنانی نداره!!
> 
> اره من پستتون رو بخودم گرفتم!!
> 
> سوالی هست جوابی داره!! چرا گور میگیری و عصبی میشی!!


اولا که شما چرا نخود هر آشی میشی؟؟؟؟!!
دوما من جو ندادم،واقعیته،یه مدته تواین تاپیکا میبینم یه سری ها تفریحشونه بیان خودی نشون بدن ایه یاس بخونن
،کلا رو مود نظرمنفین

----------


## M47iN

عزیزانم چرا گنگستر  بازی در میارین ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
خداییش چرا اینجا دیسلایک(مخفی) نیست؟؟ :Yahoo (31):  
امتیاز منفی هم میدی باید 3 روز تو پ.خ به طرف توضیح بدی و اخرش هم ازش عذرخواهی کنی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M47iN

> هیچ کی منو ندوس


من تو رو دوست
گاش گه قارداشین گوجاگینا  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ZAPATA

> وا
> چه ربطی داره به پست من؟


ناگفته هارو گفته ام ... حال پر از شنیدنم  ........... ! .... که سکوتم گویاتر از حرف من است ...  :Y (708):

----------


## Lara27

> ناگفته هارو گفته ام ... حال پر از شنیدنم  ........... ! .... که سکوتم گویاتر از حرف من است ...


 :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Fateme_

> ناگفته هارو گفته ام ... حال پر از شنیدنم  ........... ! .... که سکوتم گویاتر از حرف من است ...


چه خوب پیدات کردم زاپاتا جان 
میگم من زبان گرامر ندوس زیاد و باید زبانو امسال ۴۰،۵۰ بزنم کلمه ام میخونم فقط بگو کدوم یکی از درسا تستاش زیاده و روون تره 
مثلا من از اون مبحث جداشدنی و نشدنی متنفرم و نمیفهممش

----------


## hazrate_doost

خندم میگیره بخدا، اسم تاپیک چیز دیگه است، بعد توش هزارتا بحث غیر مرتبطه.
یکی میگه ایران شماله یکی دیگه میگه غربه یکی دیگه میگه شرقه.
بابا نمیخواید کمک کنید اصلا نظر ندید، نمیدونم چه عادتیه که همه میخوان الکی نظر یا پست بدن، عزیزم اگه واقعا میخوای کمکم کنی نظر بده وگرنه نظر غیر مرتبط فقط فقط باعث مزاحمته و حرامه.

سپاس از همگی

----------


## hamed_habibi

راستی حرکت دایره اایی و حرکت دوبعدی هم حتما بخوون...دوتا تست میشه زد

----------


## va6hid

> واقعا خسته نشدین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وقتی نمیتونی کمک کنی نظرهم نده عزیزمن
> اصلا به تو چه که پایه درسی طرف ضعیفه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> به توچه که تازه سرش به سنگ خورده میخواد بخونه؟یا اصلا یهوهوابرش داشته میخواد یه کنکور بده به توووووووووو چه؟؟/
> مگه خدایی تو؟؟؟بعضیاهم که ماشالا ازدماغ فیل افتادن بذار کنکورتو بدی بعد خودتو بگیر اینجا نظربده
> مطمئن باش تاخود کنکورهم یه سری ها هستن میان تاپیک میزنن،تویی که حالت بهم میخوره ازاین بحثا راهتو کج کن


داداش عصبی نشو تو من دعواشون میکنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## va6hid

@Ali77 داداش تو رادار زدی رو پستای من هرچی پست میکنم لایک میکنی :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## ZAPATA

> چه خوب پیدات کردم زاپاتا جان 
> میگم من زبان گرامر ندوس زیاد و باید زبانو امسال ۴۰،۵۰ بزنم کلمه ام میخونم فقط بگو کدوم یکی از درسا تستاش زیاده و روون تره 
> مثلا من از اون مبحث جداشدنی و نشدنی متنفرم و نمیفهممش


خاهش میکنم ..
.............
کلهم ... گرامر کنکور سرجمع ... شاید .... 5 صفحه هم نشه ... هم دو ساعته .. حتی کمتر .... سریع مرور میشه  ! :::: بقیشم تستای کنکورو بزن ..... خیلی راحت و سریع حساب کار دستت میاد ..... :::: بیشتر هم تست رو به شکل فله ای در قالب خود کنکور بزن .. یعنی از این مدلی که میان تستای گرامرو به تفکیک درس جدا میکنن .. این شکلی تست نزن که خودتو گول زدی ... :::: بهترین حالت حل تستای گرامر .. به شکل فله ای از تمام درساست ....  که مجبور شی و بتونی تشخیص بدی که واسه تست مدنظر، کدوم نکته گرامر مورد استفاده است (بدون شناخت و نگاه به موضوعیت درسی !)
.................
++ زیاد مطلب رو واسه خودت شلوغش نکن ... هرچی میتونی ساده تر و خلاصه تر ...
++ مطمئن باش ...... با کمی دقت ... و کمی ترجمه بهتر ... راحت میتونی همه تستای گرامرو بزنی .... 
.........................
بیشتر درک متن کار کن ! ::: یعنی اونقدر متن بخون و تمرین کن ... که بعدش دنبال این باشی که ببینی متنی هست از موضوعی حرف زده باشه که قبلن دربارش چیزی نخونده باشی ! :::::: یعنی گاهن خیلی از متن هارو میشه از دید این موضوع نگاه کرد که بارها قبلن به فارسی یا انگلیسی یا شایدم عربی  ..... مطالعه داشتی .... هم یه اشاره به موضوع باعث میشه خیلی نکات یادت بیاد (که البته این مطلبو تو هیج کتاب از این درک مطلبیا گفته نشده ..... اینو بیشتر اونایی که خیلی متن خونده باشن بهتر متوجه میشن!) :Yahoo (106):

----------


## hazrate_doost

تازه واسه دیوار پست گذاشتم.  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 

نمیدونم بعضیاتون فقط با کسایی که میخوان درس بخونن و نیار به راهنمایی دارن اینطوری هستین یا نه.

----------


## _fatemeh_

نمیدونم سوالم بی ربطه یا نه ولی به نظرتون کسی که چندسال افسردگی داشته میتونه از الان شروع به خوندن کنه و قبول بشه؟
خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو بگید گرچه تو این انجمن هیچکس کمک نمیکنه بقیه رو ولی گفتم این سوال رو بپرسم :/

----------


## ZAPATA

> نمیدونم سوالم بی ربطه یا نه ولی به نظرتون کسی که چندسال افسردگی داشته میتونه از الان شروع به خوندن کنه و قبول بشه؟
> خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو بگید گرچه تو این انجمن هیچکس کمک نمیکنه بقیه رو ولی گفتم این سوال رو بپرسم :/


بسته به نوع و سطح افسردگیش داره !
..........................
اگه حاد نباشه .... و قبلن دنبال درمانش بوده باشه ..... 
..............
و بعد از نظر پایه تحصیلی و آمادگی قبلیش مدنظر هستش ... !
...............
به تناسب همت و تلاشی که از خودش نشون میده، کار نشد نداره ! :Yahoo (106): 
..........
(این سبک ادبیات اشکی جون هاشمیه ! ::: دیگه عادت کردم من به اون چشمای زیبات ! :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## hazrate_doost

> نمیدونم سوالم بی ربطه یا نه ولی به نظرتون کسی که چندسال افسردگی داشته میتونه از الان شروع به خوندن کنه و قبول بشه؟
> خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو بگید گرچه تو این انجمن هیچکس کمک نمیکنه بقیه رو ولی گفتم این سوال رو بپرسم :/


خواهر من، من خودم با هزاران مشکل و غم و افسردگی از دیروز شروع کردم تو تا میتونی فکر کن که میشه، تو فقط از درس خوندنت تو این 2 ماه لذت ببر و کم کاری نکن. فقط فقط همین
خوده خودم که دارم تلاش میکنم بهت قول میدم اگه واقعا صادقانه و از ته دل تلاش کنی اره میشه.

موفق باشید.

----------


## M47iN

> نمیدونم بعضیاتون فقط با کسایی که میخوان درس بخونن و نیار به راهنمایی دارن اینطوری هستین یا نه.


خون خودتو کثیف نکن ای حضرت دوست
بیا دوتا شعر از غزلیات خودت برامون بخون فضا عوض شه :Yahoo (50): 
عزیز دل برادر دلیل ناراحت شدنت و یا اشتباهی که کردی اینکه فکر میکنی واقعا یه معجونی هست که تو ازش بی خبری  :Yahoo (21): 
bojour echmale tapamasan bax  :Yahoo (31): 
و گرنه هم تو تاپیک خودت و هم تو این تاپیک کمک برای این چندروز به اندازه کافی راهنمایی درست توش بود
که لازم میدونم از همه جواب مفید ها علی اقا کریمی اقا مهدوی کیا کریم خان باقری و خصوصا از @behnam10alipour@  @ZAPATA@
و @حامدیگانه@   عزیز که خودش رو جر داد نهایت تشکر بکنم

----------


## hazrate_doost

> خون خودتو کثیف نکن ای حضرت دوست بیا دوتا شعر از غزلیات خودت برامون بخون فضا عوض شه عزیز دل برادر دلیل ناراحت شدنت و یا اشتباهی که کردی اینکه فکر میکنی واقعا یه معجونی هست که تو ازش بی خبری  bojour echmale tapamasan bax  و گرنه هم تو تاپیک خودت و هم تو این تاپیک کمک برای این چندروز به اندازه کافی راهنمایی درست توش بود که لازم میدونم از همه جواب مفید ها علی اقا کریمی اقا مهدوی کیا کریم خان باقری و خصوصا از @behnam10alipour@ @ZAPATA@ و @حامدیگانه@ عزیز که خودش رو جر داد نهایت تشکر بکنم


، 

کاکو جان من ناراحت نشدم اتفاقا همه ی راهنمایی هایی که دوستان خوب من اقای zapata و اقای یگانه و خانم yas و تک تکشون رو هم یادداشت کردم.

فقط مشکلم اینه که چرا بعضیا پست الکی میدن.


​واقعا ممنونم از دوستانی ککه بنده رو راهنمایی کردن.

----------


## Ali77

> @Ali77 داداش تو رادار زدی رو پستای من هرچی پست میکنم لایک میکنی


ببين هر كى برا خودش يه منطقى داره من عين اين معلما كه دانش اموزى كه صفر ميشه به خاطر جوهرى كه مصرف كرده 0.25 ميدن،منم حساب ميكنم شما زحمت كشيدى برا تايپ، اين تشكرا برا اونه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ZAPATA

> ، 
> 
> کاکو جان من ناراحت نشدم اتفاقا همه ی راهنمایی هایی که دوستان خوب من اقای zapata و اقای یگانه و خانم yas و تک تکشون رو هم یادداشت کردم.
> 
> فقط مشکلم اینه که چرا بعضیا پست الکی میدن.
> 
> 
> ​واقعا ممنونم از دوستانی ککه بنده رو راهنمایی کردن.


نمیدونم .. تا به حال ... تجربه ..... این مدل بیمارستانای شلوغ .... که دکتر سه چهار مریضو ..... در حالی که شونصد نفر دورش هستنو .... ویزیت میکنه ......، داشتی یا نه !
....................
یه نفر که این وضع دکترو میبینه ..... به احتمال زیاد واسش سوال میشه .... که دکتر چه جوری در بین این همه، همهمه و ازدحام و سروصدا ... راحت با بیمارش حرف میزنه و بیمار شرح گزارش حالشو میگه و دکتر واضح متوجه حرف بیمارش میشه
.................
فقط به توضیح داره ::: دکتر تمام حواسش به بیمارشه ! :Yahoo (106):   و متوجه حاشیه نمیشه !

----------


## POlyhYmNia

ببین ب نظر من یکم ی نگاه معمولی ب چندتا کنکور قبلی بنداز نه 94 95 ها.. قبل تر..دستت بیاد چجوریه 
بعد تعیین کن واسه دانشگاه اون شهر چقدر لازم داری درصد 

اگرم خواستی من بودجه بندی سوال هارو از فک کنم 88 تا 95 دارم بهت میدم ...الان خودم میدونم چی چندتاست و پیش بینی و... اینجوری واست بهتره تا بقیه برات تعیین کنن چی بخونی 
من خودم فشار رو همیشه عالی تست زدم ولی میگن نخونین سخته..حالا فک کن ب تو بگم نخون ولی توام مثل من اینو بلد باشی!

----------


## hamed_habibi

بچه هام من اولین کنکورم 95بود قبل کنکور 95 پدرم فوت شد شکست سنگینی بود 1سال بود سرطان داشت وجلو چشمام اب میشد...ولی بعد شکستی ک داشتم باز پاشدم ازاین شکستا زیاد داشتم ادما احساساتی عین من زیاد عذاب میکشن ن فقط بخاطر عشق عاشقی ی دختر چی بگم کلا سر هرچیزی ناراحت میشم وقتی میخوام بخونم فکر اینم کسی ک ذره ایی ناامید بهش امید بدم درست نبود اینارو بنویسم ولی بدونید اگه کسایی ک مشکل دارن موفق بشن بسیارباارزشه تا کسی ک تو نهایت رفاه بوده اره شاید مشکل مالی نداشتم ولی خیلی اتفاقا افتاد..گاهی اوقات توانجمن پست ک میذارم همه فک میکنن دارم روحیه میدم تا بهشون dvdبفروشم تهمت زدن زیبا نیست..دلیل اخراجمم این بود ک میخواستم مبحث نوسان رو ب صورت رایگان بدم ب یکی مدیر انجمن دید اخراج کرد بعدشم توضیح ک دادم بخشید...هیچوقت قضاوت نکنید..همه ما دوستیم...بهم روحیه بدید حتی 1لحظه مونده ب شروع کنکور....محکم باشید فقط مثبت فک کنید...ابی ک پراز گل باشه باریختن چند لیوان اب تمیز بلاخره تمیز میشه کسافط هاش بیرون میریزه...خواستم بگم ذهن ماهم همینه انقد چیزای خوب بریزد تا اشغالاش بریزه بیرون..انشااا هه موفق بشن بترکونن....استارتر ببخش اینارو اینجانوشتم...معدل ک قطعی بود همش امید داشتم بلاخره این ناعدالتی کنار میره وحق برمیگرده..ب دوستام ک میگفتم میگفتن حامد چرا ددوسداری ادای ادمای خوش بین دربیاری همه چی باخوش بینی حل نمیشه..وقتی معدل ابطال شد زنگ زدن بهم گفتن حامد حامد...وفهیمدن هرچیزی ممکنه..زمانی ک ابطال شد گفتم دیگه حالا حالا مثبته یکی دوتا ازدوستان تو پی وی فحشم دادن گفتن شاگرد تنبل درس نخون مطمعن باش قطعیه ولی دیدید ک مثبت شد هنوزم اون تایپیک های تاثیر معدل هست... برید ببینید..خ.استم بگم هیچ چیز بعدی نیست

----------


## hazrate_doost

> نمیدونم .. تا به حال ... تجربه ..... این مدل بیمارستانای شلوغ .... که دکتر سه چهار مریضو ..... در حالی که شونصد نفر دورش هستنو .... ویزیت میکنه ......، داشتی یا نه !
> ....................
> یه نفر که این وضع دکترو میبینه ..... به احتمال زیاد واسش سوال میشه .... که دکتر چه جوری در بین این همه، همهمه و ازدحام و سروصدا ... راحت با بیمارش حرف میزنه و بیمار شرح گزارش حالشو میگه و دکتر واضح متوجه حرف بیمارش میشه
> .................
> فقط به توضیح داره ::: دکتر تمام حواسش به بیمارشه !  و متوجه حاشیه نمیشه !


دوست من خیلی قانع شدم، خدا خیرت بده من دیگه هیچ مشکلی ندارم و راهمو پیدا کردم.
خیلی ممنونم فکر کنم بهتر از این مثالت دیگه پیدا نشه .

----------


## hazrate_doost

> ببین ب نظر من یکم ی نگاه معمولی ب چندتا کنکور قبلی بنداز نه 94 95 ها.. قبل تر..دستت بیاد چجوریه 
> بعد تعیین کن واسه دانشگاه اون شهر چقدر لازم داری درصد 
> 
> اگرم خواستی من بودجه بندی سوال هارو از فک کنم 88 تا 95 دارم بهت میدم ...الان خودم میدونم چی چندتاست و پیش بینی و... اینجوری واست بهتره تا بقیه برات تعیین کنن چی بخونی 
> من خودم فشار رو همیشه عالی تست زدم ولی میگن نخونین سخته..حالا فک کن ب تو بگم نخون ولی توام مثل من اینو بلد باشی!


خیلی خیلی ممنونم کلا راهمو پیدا کردم.  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## va6hid

> ببين هر كى برا خودش يه منطقى داره من عين اين معلما كه دانش اموزى كه صفر ميشه به خاطر جوهرى كه مصرف كرده 0.25 ميدن،منم حساب ميكنم شما زحمت كشيدى برا تايپ، اين تشكرا برا اونه




زاویه پنهان موضوع :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## EMO ROBOT

آغا منم مث تو ام :/

رتبه منم همین حدود بود:/
منتها من سه سال کنکور دادم امسال سال چهارممه  :Yahoo (4): 

خلاصه در طول این 4 سال نتوستم استارت بزنم :/  از معدود دفعه هایی ک تونستم ..فقط برا یه هفته بوده  :Yahoo (4): 


ببینم تو چه میکنی

----------


## shadi55

> بچه هام من اولین کنکورم 95بود قبل کنکور 95 پدرم فوت شد شکست سنگینی بود 1سال بود سرطان داشت وجلو چشمام اب میشد...ولی بعد شکستی ک داشتم باز پاشدم ازاین شکستا زیاد داشتم ادما احساساتی عین من زیاد عذاب میکشن ن فقط بخاطر عشق عاشقی ی دختر چی بگم کلا سر هرچیزی ناراحت میشم وقتی میخوام بخونم فکر اینم کسی ک ذره ایی ناامید بهش امید بدم درست نبود اینارو بنویسم ولی بدونید اگه کسایی ک مشکل دارن موفق بشن بسیارباارزشه تا کسی ک تو نهایت رفاه بوده اره شاید مشکل مالی نداشتم ولی خیلی اتفاقا افتاد..گاهی اوقات توانجمن پست ک میذارم همه فک میکنن دارم روحیه میدم تا بهشون dvdبفروشم تهمت زدن زیبا نیست..دلیل اخراجمم این بود ک میخواستم مبحث نوسان رو ب صورت رایگان بدم ب یکی مدیر انجمن دید اخراج کرد بعدشم توضیح ک دادم بخشید...هیچوقت قضاوت نکنید..همه ما دوستیم...بهم روحیه بدید حتی 1لحظه مونده ب شروع کنکور....محکم باشید فقط مثبت فک کنید...ابی ک پراز گل باشه باریختن چند لیوان اب تمیز بلاخره تمیز میشه کسافط هاش بیرون میریزه...خواستم بگم ذهن ماهم همینه انقد چیزای خوب بریزد تا اشغالاش بریزه بیرون..انشااا هه موفق بشن بترکونن....استارتر ببخش اینارو اینجانوشتم...معدل ک قطعی بود همش امید داشتم بلاخره این ناعدالتی کنار میره وحق برمیگرده..ب دوستام ک میگفتم میگفتن حامد چرا ددوسداری ادای ادمای خوش بین دربیاری همه چی باخوش بینی حل نمیشه..وقتی معدل ابطال شد زنگ زدن بهم گفتن حامد حامد...وفهیمدن هرچیزی ممکنه..زمانی ک ابطال شد گفتم دیگه حالا حالا مثبته یکی دوتا ازدوستان تو پی وی فحشم دادن گفتن شاگرد تنبل درس نخون مطمعن باش قطعیه ولی دیدید ک مثبت شد هنوزم اون تایپیک های تاثیر معدل هست... برید ببینید..خ.استم بگم هیچ چیز بعدی نیست


عزیزم انشاالله به هرچی میخواین برسید

----------


## hamed_habibi

​فدای شما ممنونم


> عزیزم انشاالله به هرچی میخواین برسید

----------


## hazrate_doost

> بچه هام من اولین کنکورم 95بود قبل کنکور 95 پدرم فوت شد شکست سنگینی بود 1سال بود سرطان داشت وجلو چشمام اب میشد...ولی بعد شکستی ک داشتم باز پاشدم ازاین شکستا زیاد داشتم ادما احساساتی عین من زیاد عذاب میکشن ن فقط بخاطر عشق عاشقی ی دختر چی بگم کلا سر هرچیزی ناراحت میشم وقتی میخوام بخونم فکر اینم کسی ک ذره ایی ناامید بهش امید بدم درست نبود اینارو بنویسم ولی بدونید اگه کسایی ک مشکل دارن موفق بشن بسیارباارزشه تا کسی ک تو نهایت رفاه بوده اره شاید مشکل مالی نداشتم ولی خیلی اتفاقا افتاد..گاهی اوقات توانجمن پست ک میذارم همه فک میکنن دارم روحیه میدم تا بهشون dvdبفروشم تهمت زدن زیبا نیست..دلیل اخراجمم این بود ک میخواستم مبحث نوسان رو ب صورت رایگان بدم ب یکی مدیر انجمن دید اخراج کرد بعدشم توضیح ک دادم بخشید...هیچوقت قضاوت نکنید..همه ما دوستیم...بهم روحیه بدید حتی 1لحظه مونده ب شروع کنکور....محکم باشید فقط مثبت فک کنید...ابی ک پراز گل باشه باریختن چند لیوان اب تمیز بلاخره تمیز میشه کسافط هاش بیرون میریزه...خواستم بگم ذهن ماهم همینه انقد چیزای خوب بریزد تا اشغالاش بریزه بیرون..انشااا هه موفق بشن بترکونن....استارتر ببخش اینارو اینجانوشتم...معدل ک قطعی بود همش امید داشتم بلاخره این ناعدالتی کنار میره وحق برمیگرده..ب دوستام ک میگفتم میگفتن حامد چرا ددوسداری ادای ادمای خوش بین دربیاری همه چی باخوش بینی حل نمیشه..وقتی معدل ابطال شد زنگ زدن بهم گفتن حامد حامد...وفهیمدن هرچیزی ممکنه..زمانی ک ابطال شد گفتم دیگه حالا حالا مثبته یکی دوتا ازدوستان تو پی وی فحشم دادن گفتن شاگرد تنبل درس نخون مطمعن باش قطعیه ولی دیدید ک مثبت شد هنوزم اون تایپیک های تاثیر معدل هست... برید ببینید..خ.استم بگم هیچ چیز بعدی نیست


اقا حامد گل درکت میکنم ان شاالله موفق باشی و جا داره که ازت تشکر کنم بابت راهنمایی هات.
و اینکه از ته دلم دوست دارم که با هم رابطه دوستانه داشته باشیم، البته اگه شما دوست داشته باشین.

----------


## hazrate_doost

> آغا منم مث تو ام :/
> 
> رتبه منم همین حدود بود:/
> منتها من سه سال کنکور دادم امسال سال چهارممه 
> 
> خلاصه در طول این 4 سال نتوستم استارت بزنم :/  از معدود دفعه هایی ک تونستم ..فقط برا یه هفته بوده 
> 
> 
> ببینم تو چه میکنی


یادم میاد سوم راهنمایی بودم معدلم 17 شد بعد گفتن که تیزهوشان در نمیای و اینقدر خوندم که اخرش رفتم تیزهوشان و ان شاالله هم مثل اون دفعه میشه، با دعای خیر مادرم.

----------


## hamed_habibi

> اقا حامد گل درکت میکنم ان شاالله موفق باشی و جا داره که ازت تشکر کنم بابت راهنمایی هات.
> و اینکه از ته دلم دوست دارم که با هم رابطه دوستانه داشته باشیم، البته اگه شما دوست داشته باشین.


​فدای تو بله چراکه نه ماکی باشیم شما باید افتخار بدی

----------


## amir_usj

ایشالله یه روزی میام (البته بعد قبولی پزشکی ) و راهنمایی تون میکنم. چون اون موقع دیگه نمی گن حسودی و نمی خوای بقیه موفق شن  :Yahoo (4):  
دیگه تصمیم گرفتم خودم به یه جایی برسم بعد نظر بدم اون موقع ارزشش بیشتره 
که البته کمبود این جور افراد تو انجمن به شدت حس میشه 
ولی یه چیزیو باید بگم جایی که من زندگی می کنم واقا امکانات به اون صورت نیست دبیرای تاپی هم نداره 
چیزی که تا اینجا شاهدش بودم تلاش بچه های شهرم بود که واقن غیرت گذاشتن ، شاید بعضیا بگم کنکور که همه چیز نیست و اگه هم قبول نشدی دنیا به آخر نمیرسه 
ولی باید بگم کنکور برای ما دقیقن قضیه مرگ و زندگیه 
این طرز فکر ماست ، اینجاست که از یه مدرسه تو یه شهر کوچیک هر ساله رتبه های زیر 100 زیادی در میاد (البته رتبه های تک رقمی هم داشتیم حتی رتبه 1 هم داشتیم تو مدرسمون) هر وقت تونستید این طرز فکر رو داشته باشید بهتون قول موفقیت رو میدم تلاش زیاد کردن از نظر بعضیا روزی 10 ساعت درس خوندنه در کنار نت و تلویزیون و... 
ولی از نظر ما تلاش نوعی خودکشیه اینکه خودتو تو اطاق حبس کنی اینکه فقط 3 ساعت بخوابی (البته این تو ماه های آخره ) اینکه به هیچ چیز قانع نباشی چون واقن دلیلی برای قانع بودن نیست 
قرار نیست همه به این نقطه برسن چون همه این توانایی رو ندارن ، همه قرار نیست رتبه زیر 100 بیارن فقط خواص توان این کارو دارن 
من تو این محیط بزرگ شدم ، تعریفم هم از کنکور اینه 
باید بگم اینجا اونهایی که بیشتر سختی کشیدن موفق تر بودن (سختی تو زندگی رو میگم نه درس )

یا علی

----------


## Amin97

> ایشالله یه روزی میام (البته بعد قبولی پزشکی ) و راهنمایی تون میکنم. چون اون موقع دیگه نمی گن حسودی و نمی خوای بقیه موفق شن  
> دیگه تصمیم گرفتم خودم به یه جایی برسم بعد نظر بدم اون موقع ارزشش بیشتره 
> که البته کمبود این جور افراد تو انجمن به شدت حس میشه 
> ولی یه چیزیو باید بگم جایی که من زندگی می کنم واقا امکانات به اون صورت نیست دبیرای تاپی هم نداره 
> چیزی که تا اینجا شاهدش بودم تلاش بچه های شهرم بود که واقن غیرت گذاشتن ، شاید بعضیا بگم کنکور که همه چیز نیست و اگه هم قبول نشدی دنیا به آخر نمیرسه 
> ولی باید بگم کنکور برای ما دقیقن قضیه مرگ و زندگیه 
> این طرز فکر ماست ، اینجاست که از یه مدرسه تو یه شهر کوچیک هر ساله رتبه های زیر 100 زیادی در میاد (البته رتبه های تک رقمی هم داشتیم حتی رتبه 1 هم داشتیم تو مدرسمون) هر وقت تونستید این طرز فکر رو داشته باشید بهتون قول موفقیت رو میدم تلاش زیاد کردن از نظر بعضیا روزی 10 ساعت درس خوندنه در کنار نت و تلویزیون و... 
> ولی از نظر ما تلاش نوعی خودکشیه اینکه خودتو تو اطاق حبس کنی اینکه فقط 3 ساعت بخوابی (البته این تو ماه های آخره ) اینکه به هیچ چیز قانع نباشی چون واقن دلیلی برای قانع بودن نیست 
> قرار نیست همه به این نقطه برسن چون همه این توانایی رو ندارن ، همه قرار نیست رتبه زیر 100 بیارن فقط خواص توان این کارو دارن 
> ...


 دوست عزیز هر کس توی زندگیش واسه اونچیزی که علاقه داره و باور داره سختی میکشه یکی تو یه رشته ی ورزشیه خاص یکی توی هنر یکیم واسه یه رشته توی درس حالا قرار نمیشه همه درس خون باشن انقدم اسم توانایی و خاص خاص بودنو نیار ! حتما تو چون درسخونی خاصی!

----------


## hamed_habibi

داشتن امید وروحیه پیروزی اما تلاش منطقی نتیجه بهتری داره تا تلاش زیاد انگیزه کم....ولی قطعا کسی ک زیاد تلاش میکنه روحیه بالایی داره ..انشااا مهر97همه ورودی دانشگاه بهشتی همو ببینیم...همه مهمون من :Yahoo (20):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> داشتن امید وروحیه پیروزی اما تلاش منطقی نتیجه بهتری داره تا تلاش زیاد انگیزه کم....ولی قطعا کسی ک زیاد تلاش میکنه روحیه بالایی داره ..انشااا مهر97همه ورودی دانشگاه بهشتی همو ببینیم...همه مهمون من


97 چی میگه؟؟؟ پسر خیال نداری یه سال دیگه بمونی که!؟؟؟ -_--

----------


## hamed_habibi

بهش نرسم باید بمونم :Yahoo (83): 


> 97 چی میگه؟؟؟ پسر خیال نداری یه سال دیگه بمونی که!؟؟؟ -_--

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> بهش نرسم باید بمونم


من به تو ایمان دارم  :Yahoo (4):  حتما میرسی
ناسلامتی کلی برنامه چیدیم خیر سرمون =))

----------


## hazrate_doost

یا ام الکلثوم، حامد خریت نکن بابا بشین این چند روزو بخون، خودتو بدبخت نکن برادر گلم.

----------


## Ali77

> یا ام الکلثوم، حامد خریت نکن بابا بشین این چند روزو بخون، خودتو بدبخت نکن برادر گلم.


اونجايى كه من و ايشون و خيليا ميخايم با ١٧٥ روز خوندن شايد بدست بياد :Yahoo (83):

----------


## مهراد

سلام من تقریبا صفرم پیش دانشگاهی هم بلد نیستم ناامیدم شدم (تقصیرخودمه) تو این ۲ماه چ کار کنم؟

----------


## unlucky

> سلام من تقریبا صفرم پیش دانشگاهی هم بلد نیستم ناامیدم شدم (تقصیرخودمه) تو این ۲ماه چ کار کنم؟


به نام خدا
درس بخون  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## مهراد

فقط پیشو بخونم؟

----------


## unlucky

> فقط پیشو بخونم؟


نه  :Yahoo (21): 
هر 3 سالو باید بخونی
ولی میتونی از مباحث حذف کنی

مثلا مثل ژنتیک

----------


## unlucky

> فقط پیشو بخونم؟


به نظرم تو هم این برنامه رو دانلود کن

البته یه برنامه 75 روزه تا کنکوره
شما این چند روزی که کم دارید از 2 راه میتونید جبران کنید

1 : بیشتر بخونید و خودتونو برسونید
2 : از مباحث بزنید. مثلا ژنتیک

اگر هم هدفتون پزشکی نیست. میتونید قسمت های بیشتری از مباحث رو حذف کنید با توجه به درصدی که میخواید
و بقیه زمان رو برای مرور بزارید
پزشکی در75روز

موفق و موید باشید  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## مهراد

> نه 
> هر 3 سالو باید بخونی
> ولی میتونی از مباحث حذف کنی
> 
> مثلا مثل ژنتیک


داداش ریاضیم

----------


## unlucky

> داداش ریاضیم


داداش من تجربیم. درس های ریاضی رو نمیشناسم
اشنایی هم با کنکور ریاضی ندارم
ولی در کل. اگه رشتت ریاضیه شانس موفقیتت هم خیلی بیشتره
رقابتم برای شما خیلی کمتره

یه برنامه بنویس برای خودت
یا میتونی همون برنامه 75 روزه که گزاشتم رو خودت تغییرش بدی
ینی اسم درس هارو عوض کن توش
و ا همین الان تا خود کنکور بشین تمرین کن و بخون
دروس عمومی رو هم فراموش نکن
چون اگه کم بزنی به شدت ترازت رو خراب میکنه

میتونی توی همون برنامه 75 روزه. دروس عمومی رو نگه داری
فقط به جای دروس اختصاصی تجربی. کتاب های خودت رو جایگزین کنی

از کسانی که رشته ریاضی هستن بپرسی بهتر میتونن کمکت کنن  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## unlucky

فقط احتیاج به یکم اراده و پشتکار داری
میتونی خودت رو برسونی
خیلی از بچه های ریاضی مثل تو از همین الان شروع کردن
پس بیخودی صبر نکن
شروع کن به خودن. رتبه و چیزای دیگه رو هم کلا فکر نکن

با خودت بگو 2 ماه وقت داری. میخوای بهترین نتیجه رو از این 2 ماه بگیری. کارتم به بقیه نباشه

موفق  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## مهراد

من ب زیر۷۰۰۰فکر میکنم فقط سریع تر خلاص شم::بهترم بشه که خوبه من استعدادم بد نیست حداقل تو ریاضیات این برنامه برای ریاضی نیست؟ فقط نیاز ب ی ریاضی دارم

----------


## مهراد

کسی ریاضی نیست؟

----------


## unlucky

> من ب زیر۷۰۰۰فکر میکنم فقط سریع تر خلاص شم::بهترم بشه که خوبه من استعدادم بد نیست حداقل تو ریاضیات این برنامه برای ریاضی نیست؟ فقط نیاز ب ی ریاضی دارم


دوست عزیز 
این تاپیک رو هم مطالعه کنید شاید بتونه کمکتون کنه برای برنامه ریزی
نکات برنامه ریزی دردوماه

----------


## sahelam

همین برنامه 75 روزه برا رشته ریاضی هم بود اگه پیدا کنم براتون میفرستم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## مهراد

> همین برنامه 75 روزه برا رشته ریاضی هم بود اگه پیدا کنم براتون میفرستم


لازمه مشاور بگیرم البته ی ماه گرفتم اما عمل نکردم این دفعه عمل میکنم

----------


## sahelam

> لازمه مشاور بگیرم البته ی ماه گرفتم اما عمل نکردم این دفعه عمل میکنم


انشالله :Yahoo (105):

----------

